# Robinhood is alive and well in Toronto



## godhas4legs

Robinhood is not dead, he is alive and well in Toronto.

Google "Toronto's Robinhood Collective" if you are poor because he steals from the rich to give to the poor.  Tell Robin by email what you have stolen but DO NOT GET CAUGHT. Some of his merry thieves are members of The Board of Directors at Anarchist Free University (AFU) http://AnarchistU.Org/
A pleasant day of hunting and gathering to you,
_John_ - godhas4legs


----------



## rtwngAvngr

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> Robinhood is not dead, he is alive and well in Toronto.
> 
> Google "Toronto's Robinhood Collective" if you are poor because he steals from the rich to give to the poor.  Tell Robin by email what you have stolen but DO NOT GET CAUGHT. Some of his merry thieves are members of The Board of Directors at Anarchist Free University (AFU) http://AnarchistU.Org/
> A pleasant day of hunting and gathering to you,
> _John_ - godhas4legs




Wow.  ORganized crime.  Cool.


----------



## godhas4legs

Yes dear Avenger,
The organized crime system called 'Democracy' shall reign.
Bush/Wolfowitz 1991 Template to Rig Elections: Google - Soros Otpor Khmara Zubr Pora Traynor Soros
New World Order "Democratization" Template: www.onlinejournal.org/Special_Reports/031905Mowat-1/03-19-05_Mowat.pdf' The Christain/Jewish Mafia's Orange Revolution to rig elections for the world's rich countries has been so successful that with new drone aircraft we may soon expect the assault to begin on Venezeula, Bolivia or Uroguay.

~  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

 "Terrorism is the war of the poor; war is the terrorism of the rich" ...the great humanist Sir Peter Ustinov
GLORIFYING a riot in Canada is legal.

godhas4legs is a protest demo tactics researcher &
a RESTORATIONARY helping to restore rightside up what's gone upside down.


----------



## Said1

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> Yes dear Avenger,
> The organized crime 'Democracy' shall reign.
> Bush/Wolfowitz 1991 Template to Rig Elections .. http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=Soros+Otpor+Khmara+Zubr+Pora+Traynor&meta=
> New World Order "Democratization" Template: http://www.onlinejournal.org/Special_Reports/031905Mowat-1/03-19-05_Mowat.pdf
> The Christain/Jewish Mafia's Orange Revolution to rig elections for the world's rich countries has been so successful that with new drone aircraft we may soon expect the assault to begin on Venezeula
> , Bolivia or Uroguay.
> ~  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> 
> "Terrorism is the war of the poor; war is the terrorism of the rich" ...the great humanist Sir Peter Ustinov
> GLORIFYING a riot in Canada is legal.
> 
> godhas4legs is a protest demo tactics researcher &
> a RESTORATIONARY helping to restore rightside up what's gone upside down.



Ever do any work in Ottawa, with the Homeless Coalition, or whatever it is?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> Yes dear Avenger,
> The organized crime 'Democracy' shall reign.
> Bush/Wolfowitz 1991 Template to Rig Elections .. http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=Soros+Otpor+Khmara+Zubr+Pora+Traynor&meta=
> New World Order *"Democratization" Template:* http://www.onlinejournal.org/Special_Reports/031905Mowat-1/03-19-05_Mowat.pdf
> The Christain/Jewish Mafia's Orange Revolution to rig elections for the world's rich countries has been so successful that with new drone aircraft we may soon expect the assault to begin on Venezeula
> , Bolivia or Uroguay.
> ~  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> 
> "Terrorism is the war of the poor; war is the terrorism of the rich" ...the great humanist Sir Peter Ustinov
> GLORIFYING a riot in Canada is legal.
> 
> godhas4legs is a protest demo tactics researcher &
> a RESTORATIONARY helping to restore rightside up what's gone upside down.



After your revolution, who will be in control?  Insane liberals who only know how to riot?  Great.  They should do a good job.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> After your revolution, who will be in control?



Me and the Beagle. Duh.

The Beagle more than me though.  I have no control over the Beagle.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me and the Beagle. Duh.
> 
> The Beagle more than me though.  I have no control over the Beagle.



Can I be your right hand man?


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Can I be your right hand man?



I'll run it by the Beagle. Doesn't look good though.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'll run it by the Beagle. Doesn't look good though.


----------



## godhas4legs

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me and the Beagle. Duh.
> 
> The Beagle more than me though.  I have no control over the Beagle.



No intelligent replies to my original post so here is some drivel in reply to the beagle drivel:
My three cats nag me for freedom, but they are killing machines of wildlife so I cannot free them.  They allow me to love them which generates energy for the creative centres in my brain where I then accomplish great tasks by gathering up Internet trolls and convert them into followers who trust me because of my maxum: TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST.  Former trolls then google "Mother Nature Party of God" and (BEWARE they ALL become true believers when they discover that the Mother Nature Party of God really means that they have unconsciously always been members.  Contrarily, if you LET GO which will leave you feeling insecure for a short while, it may be too great a leap - perhaps later on when your life seems to have some meaning. Contact me then and I'll help you build an army of followers so that you can make a better world (try to get a progammer/wike web page builder as your partner before contacting me)

PS - Low attention span replie are about replying to the post before the links in the post have been read, which is the same as replying to a question before the question has been asked.  I only know a few sentients that can do this within a 'cause and effect' field or in a 'correspondence' quantum field.  I think that the replies so far seem to be of the low attention span type.


----------



## Said1

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> No intelligent replies to my original post so here is some drivel to this beagle drivel:
> My three cats nag me for freedom, but they are killing machines of wildlife so I cannot free them.  They allow me to love them which generates energy for the creative centres in my brain where I then accomplish great tasks by gathering up Internet trolls and convert them into followers who trust me because of my maxum: TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST.  Former trolls then google "Mother Nature Party of God" and (BEWARE they ALL become true believers when they discover that the Mother Nature Party of God really means that they have unconsciously always been members.  Contrarily, if you LET GO which will leave you feeling insecure for a short while, it may be too great a leap - perhaps later on when your life seems to have some meaning. Contact me then and I'll help you build an army of followers so that you can make a better world (try to get a progammer/wike web page builder as your partner before contacting me)



I already have a trusty band of followers. Thanks anyway though.

Maybe we could meet in Kingston and rumble? Loser buys the beer.  :alco:


----------



## godhas4legs

Too bad that your movement is not twice it's size in members.  Had you not corrupted the communication process of the Internet with a lack of transparency, the world would have trusted you.

My gurus have taught me that TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST means that when I post all my ID to practise TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST, it is folly to communicate with the those pretending to be privacy-phobes unless one is a masochist that wants to be duped by right wing moles and infiltrators.  Nice try though


----------



## Said1

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> My gurus have taught me that TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST means that when I post all my ID to practise TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST, it is folly to communicate with the those pretending to be privacy-phobes unless one is a masochist that wants to be duped by right wing moles and infiltrators.  Nice try though



Kay.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> My gurus have taught me that TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST means that when I post all my ID to practise TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST, it is folly to communicate with the those pretending to be privacy-phobes unless one is a masochist that wants to be duped by right wing moles and infiltrators.  Nice try though


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about?




He must know that photo is only an actor portaying the Beagle.

This is the Beagle. I feel way better now. Enough lies and cover-ups!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Are they difficult to take care of? Are they really needy? I heard if you leave them alone to long they whine, which would probably drive everyone in my complex nuts.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Are they difficult to take care of? Are they really needy? I heard if you leave them alone to long they whine, which would probably drive everyone in my complex nuts.




Mine doesn't bark very much, but I've heard they do when left alone.

To be honest, Beagles are a little harder to train than most dogs, if you know what you're doing and are VERY patient, you should be ok. Crate training is a MUST, so they might not be good condo/apartment dogs. They're also VERY clever and will do just about anything for food. Mine is a total pain in the ass and seems to be a perpetual 2 yr old. My daughter hates him, the cat tries to kill him, often. He's cute though.

Why? If you're thinking about getting one, I'd get a child instead. Way easier.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Mine doesn't bark very much, but I've heard they do when left alone.
> 
> To be honest, Beagles are a little harder to train than most dogs, if you know what you're doing and are VERY patient, you should be ok. Crate training is a MUST, so they might not be good condo/apartment dogs. They're also VERY clever and will do just about anything for food. Mine is a total pain in the ass and seems to be a perpetual 2 yr old. My daughter hates him, the cat tries to kill him, often. He's cute though.
> 
> Why? If you're thinking about getting one, I'd get a child instead. Way easier.


I like Beagles, but I heard they were a pain in the ass. I dont' have time for pains in my ass. And I don't have time for something that would whine that much.

It's for the better, considering I dont have the money for it either.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I like Beagles, but I heard they were a pain in the ass. I dont' have time for pains in my ass. And I don't have time for something that would whine that much.
> 
> It's for the better, considering I dont have the money for it either.



Had I known they were that difficult, I would have passed. He was given to us by the parents of a child I used to babysit. The only thing I can say about him that doesn't fall in line with most Beagles is that he's quiet. He does argue and bitch though, which is funny.


----------



## theHawk

LMAO --



> Resurrecting the Class War of Robin Hood on the streets of Toronto and in the lives of its' people.* Stealing from the rich and giving to the poor is the only noble action left in this desolate, defunct and despairing consumer society*. Not only is this struggle a class war, but also a primal war for the release of the human revolutionary spirit and the beginning of an awakening of our feral hearts. Everyone must storm their own Nottingham Castle to kill the Sheriff in their life!
> ISRAELI APARTHEID WEEK
> Submitted by Prism on Tue, 2006-02-07 18:20.
> The Arab Students' Collective at the University of
> Toronto presents:
> 
> ISRAELI APARTHEID WEEK
> 
> *
> Monday, February 13 2006
> 7pm FitzGerald Building (150 College Street) Rm.103
> Apartheid: North America, South Africa and the Israeli
> Connection
> 
> Zainab Amadahy (Writer & Indigenous Solidarity
> activist)
> Canada & the Development of the Reservation System
> Zahir Kolia (Arab Students' Collective)
> South Africa & Israel: the Apartheid Connection
> Jaggi Singh (Solidarity Across Borders - Montreal)
> The Globalization of Apartheid
> 
> *
> Tuesday, February 14
> 7pm FitzGerald Building (150 College Street) Rm.103
> 
> » read more
> *Anti-Capitalist Business Workshop*
> Submitted by Prism on Tue, 2006-01-31 01:55.
> Saturday Feb 25, 2006, noon to 6pm
> 
> A one-day workshop on starting alternative workplaces, such as co-ops and DIY ethical businesses. Topics will include a general discussion of co-ops and empowerment. Speakers will share success stories, cautionary tales and answer questions. Information will be provided on securing loans from credit unions and from non-government sources. Free. 457 Bathurst Street (south of College Street).
> 
> Free lunch, dinner and after-party
> Schedule
> 
> 12:30 Lunch (vegan) by Food Not Bombs
> 1:00 Introduction to the Workshop
> 2:00 Worker Co-Operatives
> 3:00 DIY Businesses
> 
> » read more
> [LA-Anarchists] Persecution of Copwatchers
> Submitted by godhas4legs on Tue, 2006-02-14 23:12.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Berkeley Copwatch (by way of Michael Novick)
> To: stop-polabuse@yahoogroups.com
> Cc: la-anarchists@lists.mutualaid.org
> Sent: Monday, February 13, 2006 10:49 PM
> Subject: [LA-Anarchists] Persecution of Copwatchers
> 
> Dear Copwatch groups and friends,
> 
> My name is Andrea Prichett and I am writing from
> Berkeley Copwatch in California. I am writing because
> I am concerned about a situation in our area that may
> set a dangerous precedent for those of us who are
> trying to do direct monitoring of police. Please
> consider taking a moment to call, fax or email a
> 
> » read more
> *World Social Forum * Charter of Principles
> Submitted by Prism on Tue, 2006-02-07 07:30.
> Good Manifesto?
> 
> The committee of Brazilian organizations that conceived of, and organized, the first World Social Forum, held in Porto Alegre from January 25th to 30th, 2001, after evaluating the results of that Forum and the expectations it raised, consider it necessary and legitimate to draw up a Charter of Principles to guide the continued pursuit of that initiative. While the principles contained in this Charter - to be respected by all those who wish to take part in the process and to organize new editions of the World Social Forum - are a consolidation of the decisions that presided over the holding of the Porto Alegre Forum and ensured its success, they extend the reach of those decisions and define orientations that flow from their logic.
> 
> » read more
> Venezuela: Caracas Libertarian Declaration
> Submitted by Rev on Sun, 2006-02-05 16:37. Manifesto | We Support these Demands!
> Between January 23  29, 2006, anarchist activists gathered in Caracas for the Alternative Social Forum, coming from Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, Colombia, Cuba, Ecuador, France, Germany, Italy, Mexico, Russia, Spain, United Kingdom, United
> States, Uruguay and Venezuela. We consider it important to establish a specifically anarchist position that speaks to our experiences and exchanges. In such a spirit we declare the following:
> 
> 1- In accord with our ideological foundations, we can do no less than
> confirm our deepest rejection of any and all conceivable form of
> domination and oppression. Therefore, in order to dispel any doubt,
> 
> » read more
> 13 Kanehsatake Mohawks Setenced to between 3 - 15 Months in Jail
> Submitted by Rev on Sat, 2006-02-04 21:04. Solidarity!!!!
> From the Mohawk Nation News. Jan. 20, 2006.
> 
> The Mohawk political prisoners of Kanehsatake were sentenced on January 20th 2006 in St. Jerome Quebec. A stacked white jury had found them guilty of "rioting and confinement". They stood up to 67 paid mercenaries who invaded their community on January 12th 2004. A mercenary is a paid soldier. Payment had come through a stolen private corporation illegally funded by the Solicitor General of Canada with Canadian tax dollars. They were hired to make an end run around the legally constituted Kanehsatake Police Commission.
> 
> Former Public Security Minister, Jacques Chagnon recently affirmed in a CBC Radio interview, "These mercenaries were very heavily armed".
> 
> » read more
> Day of Action to End Canadian Support for Israeli Apartheid


http://robinhood.revolt.org/


Thank you for that read.  What a good laugh.  A bunch of socialist/communists too fucking lazy(or stupid) to go out into the real world and get a real job, yet are so intellectually superior to the rest of society...they know whats best!  :baby: 
Now go worship your sheep.


----------



## 5stringJeff

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> No intelligent replies to my original post so here is some drivel in reply to the beagle drivel:
> My three cats nag me for freedom, but they are killing machines of wildlife so I cannot free them.  They allow me to love them which generates energy for the creative centres in my brain where I then accomplish great tasks by gathering up Internet trolls and convert them into followers who trust me because of my maxum: TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST.  Former trolls then google "Mother Nature Party of God" and (BEWARE they ALL become true believers when they discover that the Mother Nature Party of God really means that they have unconsciously always been members.  Contrarily, if you LET GO which will leave you feeling insecure for a short while, it may be too great a leap - perhaps later on when your life seems to have some meaning. Contact me then and I'll help you build an army of followers so that you can make a better world (try to get a progammer/wike web page builder as your partner before contacting me)
> 
> PS - Low attention span replie are about replying to the post before the links in the post have been read, which is the same as replying to a question before the question has been asked.  I only know a few sentients that can do this within a 'cause and effect' field or in a 'correspondence' quantum field.  I think that the replies so far seem to be of the low attention span type.


----------



## theHawk

gop_jeff said:
			
		

>




indeed.


Think one flew out of the Cuckoo nest.


----------



## Said1

You're all way off topic. 

Now, how cute is my beagle? Like totally.


----------



## Nienna

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> Too bad that your movement is not twice it's size in members.  Had you not corrupted the communication process of the Internet with a lack of transparency, the world would have trusted you.
> 
> My gurus have taught me that TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST means that when I post all my ID to practise TRANSPARENCY_LEADS_TO_TRUST, it is folly to communicate with the those pretending to be privacy-phobes unless one is a masochist that wants to be duped by right wing moles and infiltrators.  Nice try though


----------



## Nienna

Said1 said:
			
		

> You're all way off topic.
> 
> Now, how cute is my beagle? Like totally.


Totally cute. We had a beagle names Susie. She kept running away, though, and one day, we never found her.


----------



## misterblu

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> Too bad that your movement is not twice it's size in members.



You're right.  Your 'movement' is larger. 

BM 

 :alco:


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> You're all way off topic.
> 
> Now, how cute is my beagle? Like totally.


Not as cute as me, Im a retriever!

<img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1587&img=Picture_081a.jp.jpg" border="0">
 :funnyface


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not as cute as me, Im a retriever!
> 
> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1587&img=Picture_081a.jp.jpg" border="0">
> :funnyface




Ha. I'd put my the Beagle up against Molly any day. Level of annoyance notwithstanding.  Plus, my beagle doesn't drink. :teeth:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P wins round one, hands down. Sorry, my Canoook friend.


----------



## Said1

mom4 said:
			
		

> Totally cute. We had a beagle names Susie. She kept running away, though, and one day, we never found her.



Aww, that's sad. No matter how much room they have, they still wander. Follow me noooooooooosse.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Mr. P wins round one, hands down. Sorry, my Canoook friend.




Fine then. I'm not your friend.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Fine then. I'm not your friend.


Aww it was just round one. Make the comeback in round 2.


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Aww it was just round one. Make the comeback in round 2.


<img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1588&img=Picture_195c.jp.jpg" border="0">


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1588&img=Picture_195c.jp.jpg" border="0">


OOOh smacktalk from a puppy. I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

That's gotta be tough to beat...


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> OOOh smacktalk from a puppy. I didn't know that was possible.


Oh yeah, it's possible, she was really saying; "This is MY chair now, YOU lay on the floor and see how you like it, BUTT-HEAD"! :teeth:


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That's gotta be tough to beat...




I think it has to be my beagle.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> I think it has to be my beagle.


Beagles define the "puppy-dog-eyes" look. Without a doubt.


Nice to see we've recovered this thread


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That's gotta be tough to beat...


Ya think?
<img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=241&img=Picture_040c.jp.jpg" border="0">


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya think?
> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=241&img=Picture_040c.jp.jpg" border="0">


Beagle wins.


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya think?




Yep.


----------



## Mr. P

LOL...Yer a suck-up Clay. Then she does have a gun in that AV...:teeth:


----------



## godhas4legs

Kay,
it all becomes clear when one tries to empathize like Darwin -
"Animals whom we have made our slaves, we do not like to consider our equals." ... Charles Darwin.
Empathy: http://www.animalsentience.com/news/2004-04-24.htm - this link came from http://www.animalsentience.com/news/index.htm

Mother Nature's laws help you to realize that your daughter's life is no more important than your beagle's.  It is not your fault that the beagle cannot cope.  My 3 cats and your beagle, are forced to exist as slaves in that perverse environment where nearly all their freedom, goals and instincts are supressed.  Animals being more intelligent than people prescribes we watch and listen until we learn their language (a very tough assignment), because only then can they teach us *tricks* about the meaning of life.  The meaning of life is to learn how to live.

In such a hostile environment the pet hardly ever exhibits anti-social behavior - amazing.
See animals are more intelligent than people: http://www.animalsentience.com/


----------



## Said1

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> Kay,
> it all becomes clear when one tries to empathize like Darwin -
> "Animals whom we have made our slaves, we do not like to consider our equals." ... Charles Darwin.
> Empathy: http://www.animalsentience.com/news/2004-04-24.htm - this link came from http://www.animalsentience.com/news/index.htm
> 
> Mother Nature's laws help you to realize that your daughter's life is no more important than your beagle's.  It is not your fault that the beagle cannot cope.  My 3 cats as does your beagle, are forced to exist as slaves in that perverse environment where nearly all their instincts are supressed, yet animals being more intelligent than people prescribes we watch and listen until we learn their language. (a very tough assignment)
> 
> In such a hostile environment the pet hardly ever exhibits anti-social behavior - amazing.
> See animals are more intelligent than people:



My beagle can cope. Plus, beagles are slaves to no one....NO ONE.

Mother Nature also directs a mother in a way that will almost always instinctively cause her to protect and put her off spring before another, be it animal, mineral or thing. Mother Nature's law would NEVER go against that most baisc instinct - you ginormous tool. 

Now run along, or you'll be late for your discussion group - 10% of your mark!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:
			
		

> LOL...Yer a suck-up Clay. Then she does have a gun in that AV...:teeth:


I love retrievers. They easily make the best pet. Beagles, as dumb as they are, are cuter. I need to go pound some hammers and throw dollar bills at strippers now. Good day!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> Kay,
> it all becomes clear when one tries to empathize like Darwin -
> "Animals whom we have made our slaves, we do not like to consider our equals." ... Charles Darwin.
> Empathy: http://www.animalsentience.com/news/2004-04-24.htm - this link came from http://www.animalsentience.com/news/index.htm
> 
> Mother Nature's laws help you to realize that your daughter's life is no more important than your beagle's.  It is not your fault that the beagle cannot cope.  My 3 cats and your beagle, are forced to exist as slaves in that perverse environment where nearly all their freedom, goals and instincts are supressed.  Animals being more intelligent than people prescribes we watch and listen until we learn their language (a very tough assignment), because only then can they teach us *tricks* about the meaning of life.  The meaning of life is to learn how to live.
> 
> In such a hostile environment the pet hardly ever exhibits anti-social behavior - amazing.
> See animals are more intelligent than people: http://www.animalsentience.com/


Put down the bong, hippy.


----------



## theHawk

godhas4legs said:
			
		

> See animals are more intelligent than people



I believe it, you're living proof. 






 :tng:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

theHawk said:
			
		

> I believe it, you're living proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tng:


He's really Said's beagle. It can type, ya know...


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I love retrievers. They easily make the best pet. Beagles, as dumb as they are, are cuter. I need to go pound some hammers and throw dollar bills at strippers now. Good day!


K... Bock for me.


----------

